
Intel and the X86 Architecture: A Legal Perspective - CalChris
http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/digest/intel-and-the-x86-architecture-a-legal-perspective
======
PhilWright
"Intel and its main competitor, Advanced Micro Devices (AMD), command 80.4%
and 11.5% of the microprocessor market, respectively. In other words, over 90%
of the world’s computers have brains that only understand the x86 instruction
set for translating software instructions into computer functioning."

That cannot be true. There are more mobile phones than PC's and the majority
of mobile phones are using ARM cores that definitely do not understand x86. So
saying that 90% of computers are x86 is plain wrong. I assume they meant 90%
of PC's.

